# New Wizzard hard bodies.



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bought two .. Red and white. The white looks like it has a little metal flake mixed in. Snaps right on. Seems sturdy.. These are nice.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

how does the car race and handle compared to a lexan body?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's heavier, but it handles fine. I'm not a qualified racer enough to notice a difference. 
I like the way they look and snap on


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

What chassis is under it? Can you give us a picture of the chassis and the body mount please?

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom, they are specifically designed for and only fit Wizzard's Patriot, Storm etc chassis designed by Bob Lincoln.
likely there is series developing for the type of chassis' that Wizzard produces that requires a hard body and Bob doesn't want to be left out in the cold.
these bodies appear to be exact clones of the vacuum formed clear Lexan bodies that Bob includes with his cars and can be bought unpainted on his Wizzard website.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't want to get flamed here but............looks like a little bar of soap, lol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a well used little bar of soap!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Rub a Rub dub
Three sloters in a tube.. :tongue:

Ok someone else can finish. 

Dave

Btw I wonder which soap would handle better, Dial or lever?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Omega said:


> Rub a Rub dub
> Three sloters in a tube.. :tongue:
> 
> Ok someone else can finish.
> ...


Ralphie says Lifebouy...but then again you'll go blind.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

We are going to start racing these and the other comparable cars (Slottech and BSRT) in the new HOPRA hardbody spec stock class with ceramic grade polymer magnets with slip-ons starting this thursday at NEW hobby in Green Bay. Anyone is welcome we would love to have others partake. We also race Tuesdays and some Sundays with the Boxstocks as well as special races to include SS and M-Techs. It will be interesting to see how these bodies will be personalized.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How do they compare to the older Lexan body Bob,laptime wise.
Rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Why?




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

beast1624 said:


> Ralphie says Lifebouy...but then again you'll go blind.


LOL!!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I like a good magnet car but since I'm just a basement guy I've never bought one of these because of the goofy body.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I don't want to get flamed here but............looks like a little bar of soap, lol.


You too....?

I was thinking Braun shaver!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

funny you say that .... BUICK.
at a race where the fastest drag cars are BSRT G3 chassis with all custom parts and a custom vacuum drawn aero body that basically just covers the chassis, ... the track manager insisted that all cars be decorated and have a name.
I Sharpied the area that resembled a windshield and wrote Buick on the side and named it BUICK. 
basically a very narrow version of Bob Lincoln's Wizzard body although Bob was not amused at my use of his competitor's parts to compete in that event.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick-- the hardbody will add at least 3 tenths to your laptime.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Bob,that's not bad,
How do they seem to stand up for longevity

Rick


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick-- they come off quite easily in a crash. You need to glue for security. Haven't seen any break except for the windshield popping out once in a while.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I can see lots of improvements to that shell. lower the window, which sticks up higher than it needs to. or just go with a more aerodynamic style. it's like pushing a snowplow around the track. there has to be a better body style to use aside from a brick. thin it out, the body is very thick. Use ABS which is stiffer and will still take a beating. you can make a thinner shell and still have it be sturdy. it feels like that body is polyethylene, which is OK, but there are better material choices. My 55 Chevy body weighs less than the Wizzard hard body.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*2012 24 hours of KSR*

RC Lincoln brought some of the buggers to the 2012 24 Hours of Katz-Spa-Ring at Brad Bowman's in Escondido. Some guys purchased bodies before hand and painted them. Other teams took the cars, body and all, straight from RC to the track. I heard that overall they were fun to drive and a neat class. Searching "2012 24 hours of Katz Spa Ring" on the internerds gets you some good footage and information.

-Cory


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting....


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I've read positive reviews of the body as a good addition to a growing racing format. :thumbsup:
The Lexan is available clear or 6 painted choices and has a more sloped front. The hardbody has 8 choices and good to hear performs well too.


----------

